# Ideal RPG settings



## Ian SCD Officer (Nov 1, 2006)

I was just wondering what people's ideal settings for RPG's are. Which settings do you prefer in an RPG? Would you prefer a fantasy setting (like in Final Fantasy and the first half of Star Ocean 3 on Elicoor II) or do you prefer a futuristic sci-fi settings (second half of Star Ocean 3). Personally, I think the best setting woulkd have to be a mixture of the past and the future, like Star Ocean 3 (I like that game). 

I prefer it when an RPG combines the mythical, past fantasy elements, (magic, strange creature, etc.) with futuristic settings containing cutting edge technology, machinery etc. I think FFX did an excellent job of this, when many characters in the game belonged to traditional mystical/religious societies (most of Spira live like this) with the Al Bhed (an oppressed minority group) with their machina, technology, space ships, and their rationality; as well as the Yevon leaders, the bad guys who occupy the traditional, religious world most of the time but also use machina to fulfil their own evil purposes.

However, I think an RPG which is set in a Victorian 19th century world would work best. A society which is undergoing industrialisation and where there is conflict between the old and the new; between conservatives and progressives. I also like RPG's with vast scenery but I'd prefer not to occupy the rural setting all the time. I think a mixture of the rural/urban setting works best.

Sorry if that doesn't make sense, I have trouble putting all this down into words. The question is simply, 'which RPG settings do you think work best'? 

I also like RPG's which have parallels with the real world too. Again, FFX is good at this, with the Al Bhed as a discriminated minority oppresed by the religious fundamentalists of Yevon.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 1, 2006)

In an imaginary world technology is what you choose it to be. I like the Forgotten Realms. especially in Neverwinter nights


----------



## Talysia (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm of two minds on this one, but it's good to find another Star Ocean fan! I like the way it goes from a fantasy to sci-fi setting, and I could wish that others were so original.
I like the sort of futuristic or techno-mystical settings of certain Final Fantasy games or Star Ocean, but I also like the 'unspecified time in history' settings (ie, when it's obviously a medieval setting but they don't specify which), such as Suikoden or Ys. My current favourite setting has to be that of Wild Arms. It's an RPG set in a wild west kind of world, with nods to some forgotten technologies.


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 1, 2006)

I like weird and dark settings.  Planescape is an incredible setting, Ravenloft is as well, anything with the Cthulhu mythos is cool, World of Darkness is awesome, and the Warhammer 40k universe is pretty interesting.  I enjoy RPGs which give magic and psionics a volatile or mysterious feel; I tend not to enjoy RPGs where the wizard is just an artillary piece.  I also tend not to enjoy RPGs which are anachronistic (Warhammer 40k is my personal exception).   





> However, I think an RPG which is set in a Victorian 19th century world would work best. A society which is undergoing industrialisation and where there is conflict between the old and the new; between conservatives and progressives. I also like RPG's with vast scenery but I'd prefer not to occupy the rural setting all the time. I think a mixture of the rural/urban setting works best.


  "Arcanum" is a computer game which fits this description perfectly.


----------



## Saltheart (Nov 1, 2006)

It should be a combination of both, like in Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 1, 2006)

the D&D my fav I love planescape and forgotten realms


----------



## Aes (Nov 2, 2006)

My top pick:

 - A fantasy setting with a good mix of "fantasy technology."  Such a setting, with an included element of time travel, is a sure winner with me.  

My runner-ups would have to be:

 - A purely fantasy setting with wizards, kings, knights, faeries, unicorns, dragons, and all that crap.

 - A gothic fantasy setting, full of necromancy, deathless creatures, spirits, etc.


----------

